# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان ثبت نام و برگزاري آزمون هاي سال ٩٦

## Behnam10

منبع : كانال تلگرامي سازمان سنجش


اينم لينك سايت :
http://www.sanjesh.org/FullStory.aspx?gid=12&id=186

----------

